# I'm Jay



## jayschmoove (Dec 25, 2020)

Hello. I'm Jay. I'm a 40 year old guy from Texas in the USA


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey Jay, welcome to TAM! Lots of good folks here.


----------



## jayschmoove (Dec 25, 2020)

jlg07 said:


> Hey Jay, welcome to TAM! Lots of good folks here.


Thanks. Good to be here


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Welcome, Jay.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

jayschmoove said:


> Hello. I'm Jay. I'm a 40 year old guy from Texas in the USA


Welcome, Jay! Are you going to have a good Christmas?


----------

